# Operation not permitted error w/insmod fglr200 (Radeon 8500)

## Paladin21

I have successfully installed the Radeon 8500 (FireGL 8800) rpm package.  I run make.sh, no errors.  When I try to run make_install.sh, it tells me that installing the module will taint the kernel.  I understand that part, no big deal.  Then it tells me "fglr200.o: init_module: Operation not permitted" and gives me some possible reasons the insmod failed (wrong IOor IRQ parameters).  Then I get an insmod failure.  Doing a manual modprobe gives the same error messages.  Anyone know how to force this to install?

----------

## Daganoth

I exact same problem and, unfortunately don't know how to fix it. I attempted to run the fglrconifg file in /usr/X11R6/bin, which generated the config file, but, of course, didn't work. 

Thanks for posting!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Paladin21

I figured out how to force it to work.  DO NOT run the fglrxconfig file if you are having this problem.  Instead go into your normal XF86Config file, and change the video device to ATI Radeon 8500 and set the driver to fglr200.  This worked for me.  I have a couple of problems with some games (well, actually only Tux Racer out of what I have tested) with the game not wanting to go to full-screen mode.  Other than that, everything works OK.  I have since killed off the Radeon, but if you need any help let me know and I will get an old copy of my XF86Config file for you.

Edit:  to clarify:run the make.sh and make_install.sh scripts as normal.  Reboot (hopefully to text mode) and change config files manually.  Done.

----------

## fmalabre

Could you send me the rpm, I can not find it...

By email... if it's not too big (<2Mb)

Thanks,

Fred   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Paladin21

http://www.firegl.com/support/drivers/firegl/linux/linuxfiregl8x00x420131.html

That should get you to the download page (with a newer driver version too, it looks like).  If you can't get it from there for some reason, yell at me and I will D/L it for you and e-mail it to you.

----------

## fmalabre

Ok, i was able to downlaod the rpm.

I was using Opera, and the rendering of the page was bad, this is why I was not able to get it before. Since then, I installed KDE.

Anyway, when I try to install the rpm, I have a lot of failed dependencies:

error: failed dependencies:

        /bin/sh   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        /bin/sh   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        /bin/sh   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        /bin/sh   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        ld-linux.so.2   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libc.so.6   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libdl.so.2   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libfreetype.so.6   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libGLU.so.1   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libICE.so.6   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libjpeg.so.62   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libmng.so.1   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libm.so.6   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libpng.so.2   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libpthread.so.0   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libqt.so.2   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libSM.so.6   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libX11.so.6   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libXext.so.6   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libXft.so.1   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libXmu.so.6   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libXrender.so.1   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libXt.so.6   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libz.so.1   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        /bin/bash   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0)   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1)   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3)   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.0)   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.1)   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libm.so.6(GLIBC_2.0)   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.0)   is needed by fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.3.1

Can I use bash instead of sh (if I do a link).

But what about the other ones? How come I don't have libX11, I'm sending this post from my new installed KDE...

Fred.

----------

## syadnom

you problably have these, rpm does not know how to read the portage database so it doesn't have a  clue about whats installed, no biggy, just add --nodes to the rpm

rpm -i --nodeps --force thedriver.rpm

----------

